# window well filling with water from the drain!



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you know where the window well drains to. Sounds as if it is plugged. You might want to stick a garden hose down the drain and try to unclog it. It may go into the french drain as well. Hard to tell without being there. Perhaps a toilet snake down the drain as well.


----------



## katgord (May 20, 2010)

Can't tell where the well drains to -- I can see where the buried gutter downspout drain comes out in the side yard, but no exit is visible for the window well drain, maybe tied to the french drain, or ... ?? If it ever stops raining I'll try snaking the drain. I did try to run a hose down it, and it filled and backed up into the well within 3-5 seconds, so I stopped. Thanks for your help.


----------

